# être comblé par



## señorita ma

Hola a todos: 
Dans ce restaurant, les gourmets sont comblés par la cuisine classique rehaussée d′épices du monde.
 
¿Puedo decir "agasajar": en este restaurante se agasaja a los gourmets con una cocina clásica...?
Gracias


----------



## hiwelcome

porque no: deleitados...


----------



## Tina.Irun

> señorita ma;7379425]Hola a todos:
> Dans ce restaurant, les gourmets sont comblés par la cuisine classique rehaussée d′épices du monde.
> ¿Puedo decir "agasajar": en este restaurante se agasaja a los gourmets con una cocina clásica...?


Hola:
"Combler" signfica colmar.
En este contexto, ".... *se deleitarán con*..." me parece una buena opción.
También: " .... *saborearán ...*


----------



## swift

Hola Señorita ma. Bienvenida al foro .

¿Qué tal: son saciados?

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas noches.

Pues voy a ir a contracorriente:   
 
En este restaurante, la cocina...... colma de satisfacción ....


----------



## swift

Hola Athos:

Sí, yo también pensé en algo por el estilo. Me gusta la idea de "a saciedad", pero no sabía qué verbo anteponer...

À plus ,


swift


----------



## Athos de Tracia

*Saciedad* asociada a la palabra *gourmet* no me parece que encaje muy bien, querido Swift. O, al menos, es lo que creo.
 
Yo interpreto más la frase como un placer de los sentidos (el contraste o el _maridaje_ entre lo tradicional y lo "exótico" o innovador).


----------



## swift

Hola:

Tienes razón, Athos. Soy un bobo. La próxima me tiras a la basura de un solo patadón .

¿Embelesar las papilas?

Saludos,


swift


----------



## señorita ma

Bonjour et merci à tous. "se deleitarán con" et "podrán saborear" rendent très bien l'idée! Merci merci. A bientôt!


----------



## Suhayl

Bonjour,

Comment traduiriez-vous le fait d'être comblé?

Par exemple: "Je ne vois pas comment je pourrais être plus heureux, je suis comblé."


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola Suhayl.

¿Has consultado el diccionario WR?

Comblé


----------



## Suhayl

Si pero me parecia que el hecho de estar "satisfecho" se referia mas a algo de comida... no es asi?
Y viendo las definiciones de "colmar", pense que tampoco no era correcto usarlo.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Suhayl said:


> Si pero a mi me parecia que el hecho de estar "satisfecho" se referia mas a algo de comida... no es asi?
> Y viendo las definiciones de "colmar", pense que tampoco no era correcto usarlo.


 
Cierto es que _estar satisfecho/a_ puede significar _être repu/e._

Pero nos podemos *sentir plenamente satisfechos* por un sinfin de cosas: atenciones recibidas, momentos especialmente felices...

El DRAE indica para *colmar*:



> 4. tr. Satisfacer plenamente deseos, aspiraciones, etc. U. t. c. prnl.


----------



## Suhayl

Muchisimas gracias Athos, por tus precisiones y tambien por hacerme descubrir el DRAE!

Saludos


----------



## Qnoesminombre!!

Hola

Estoy traduciendo un texto sobre electrodomésticos y sus características y me ha aparecido la expresión* "être comblé"*.

Yo entiendo está expresión de manera positiva *"estar más que satisfechos*", pero viendo que en la frase siguiente habla de que las patatas están duras... tiene que ser positivo porque están intentando vender las maravillas de la máquina pero ese contraste de ideas no termino de entenderlo.

_Intelligent. Les adeptes du cuit á la vapeur sont comblés. Terminé,
les pommes de terre trop dures. Avec l'lntellisteam, les aliments
cuisent simultanément, mais dans des compartiments hermétiques et separés les uns des autres._

¡Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## utrerana

¿ No podría entenderse como " se acabó las patatas demasiado duras"?, si se puede traducir así, el " estar más que satisfechos" va bien.
Pero espera las opiniones de los nativos.
Un saludo


----------



## Pohana

Qnoesminombre!! said:


> *..."être comblé"*...
> 
> _Intelligent. Les adeptes du cuit á la vapeur sont comblés *(de bonheur)*. Terminé,
> les pommes de terre trop dures. Avec l'lntellisteam, les aliments
> cuisent simultanément, mais dans des compartiments hermétiques et separés les uns des autres._..



Los adeptos de la cocción a vapor están _super contentos _/ _contentisimos_ / _muy felices_, pues ya no habrá papas demasiado duras gracias al Intellisteam


----------



## Qnoesminombre!!

¡Ah, vale! Ahora todo tiene sentido ¡eran los signos de puntuación!

Una pregunta al hilo, ¿en francés está bien utilizar los signos de puntuación así? ¿cortando dos ideas que van unidas sin conector que los una?

Bueno, pues, muchíiiisimas gracias, tenéis toda la razón.
¡hasta la próxima!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Se aleja algo pero es muy comercial:
- los... están de enhorabuena

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Avoenchanteur

Buenas noches,
me parece dificil tener una traducción unica de "être comblé", pues en general significa una satisfacción insuperable y eso dicho de una forma culta, puede aplicarse tanto a la comida como al amor o a muchas otras cosas, pues pienso que en cada caso la trducción tiene que ser diferente.
A ver que dicen los amigos.


----------

